# De-scaling Double Boiler machines



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm just about to set to and do a regular de-scale on my Rocket.

This is a single-boiler, HX machine, and the de-scale, although time-consuming is easy as the boiler can be nearly emptied via the hot water tap before putting the de-scaler in.

But it's made me wonder how you go about de-scaling a double boiler machine - surely only one of the boilers will have a hot-tap output, so exactly how do you get the de-scaler into (and out of) the other boiler?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bella Barista provided a comprehensive guide with my machine, they disclaimer the fact that it isnt a quick job & takes LOTs of flushing!

''The expobar office leva because of its design is not the fastest machine to descale, more so because the clean water enters at the top of the boiler and the brew water also exits at the top of the boiler..its difficult to get the descaler out. If the brew water had entered at the bottom this would be a whole lot easier. Its not a difficult job as very very time consuming''

''It is important to note that the steam boiler is extremely easy to descale and the brew water boiler is much more difficult. It is also worth noting these processes can be split, with each being done separately''


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Gary


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Does the Expobar Office Leva have a hot water tap on the steam boiler? If so then I imagine that the descaling is done by flushing through the group head for the brew boiler and through the hot water tap for the steam boiler?

It would be interesting to see how one goes about descaling double boiler machines without a hot water tap on the steam boiler - does anyone have experience of this?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

The hot water tap does indeed run off the steam boiler


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

What about the Piccino without a hot water tap?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I think they tend to break long before they need a descale. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Haha what is your problem with Fracino?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Nothing...just pulling your leg!


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

You're like that guy at the lights with an Aston Martin, glancing at me in my Honda jazz with a smug grin haha.

One day I'll pull up in my Izzo Alex Duetto


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

You might not need to. I've just been reading about somebody hearing their Expobar explode in their kitchen whilst they were upstairs getting ready for work


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh harsh, wouldn't wish such a tragedy on anyone! Think I'd freak out if my machine blew up and i want getting my morning latte


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Expobarista said:


> You might not need to. I've just been reading about somebody hearing their Expobar explode in their kitchen whilst they were upstairs getting ready for work


Really this is worrying!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Don't worry.

I made it up to make Monkey feel better about his Francino


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Damn you! hehe he


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Haha!

Bullying is a terrible thing







I'm off to go bully people with single boiler machines now to make me feel better


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't know anybody with a single-boiler. In fact, I don't even know what that sort of person would look like.

Eww


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Hahaha! Bad fight to pick on these boards









We should stop hijacking this thread now ;p


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

FYI - I intend to post-up the de-scale process provided with my machine


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

This topic has been bugging me for a while now so I have done some research into approaches for descaling steam boilers (in HX and dual boiler machines). I have come across several approaches depending upon the machine and level of scale build-up. There may be other methods people are aware of and if so, please do add to my list below.

1. Use hot water tap to empty/flush steam boiler. This seems to be the most widely used route for domestic and light commercial machines where there is no boiler drain (see #2 below). The problem here is that not all machines are fitted with hot water taps fed from the steam boiler (e.g. Fracino Piccino, NS Oscar, etc.)

2. Use the boiler drain to empty/flush the steam boiler. This is the approach that seems most common for commercial machines where such a drain is usually fitted the machine as standard. This is preferable to #1 above as it allows every last drop of the water to be drained from the boiler. The draw back is that, to my knowledge, most domestic machines do not have such a drain fitted. It is worth noting that apparently the NS Oscar has such a drain with an accessible plug, that can be used during descaling.

3. Tip the machine on its side to allow the water to drain out of the steam wand. Whilst this sounds somewhat unorthodox, I have seen a video on YouTube of someone doing this with a NS Oscar. If there is neither a boiler drain or a hot water tap fitted to the steam boiler then this might be the simplest way of draining the boiler.

4. Dissassemble and remove the boiler and associated components and soak them in a citric acid bath. This seems quite involved but is certainly very thorough and would work well with significant levels of scale build-up.


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Finally got round to doing my Expobar Leva DB.. as everyone says, MUCH flushing needed but otherwise trouble-free.

We live in a soft water region, and I always use a filter jug for the water, so not much by way of gunk. A hint of turquoise at the first flush of the steam boiler, presumably copper salts from the brass? A little bit of dark silt from the brew boiler, which I assume is just coffee solids that have migrated back there.

I see what people mean about the lemony taste of citric acid, and really glad I used that rather than one of the commercial nasty ones - wouldn't have had a clue when I'd flushed enough. Actually the brew boiler didn't seem to need anything like as much water through as suggested in Bella Barista instructions.

I do like this machine!


----------

